
Ask HN: All-in-one backend solution for your apps. Feedback? - asidiali
Hi there HN,<p>I&#x27;m working on building an all-in-one backend platform for developers, startups, and agencies called Modelier (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;modelier.io). Our goal is to streamline and automate API development<p>I love to use Node, Mongo, Express, and Mongoose to build out simple APIs for my clients or for prototyping new projects at work. Right now the initial dev process for that looks something like:<p>1. create Node project directories&#x2F;files (many dirs&#x2F;files)<p>2. define my Mongoose schemas and initalize models<p>3. sign up for a hosted Mongo instance somewhere (or deploy my own) and hook up Node app<p>4. write initial Express endpoints for basic CRUD operations against Mongoose models<p>5. deploy Node app (either manually or with a tool)<p>There are a lot of scaffolding tools (create-react-app, Yeoman, etc) solving #1, and there are companies solving #5 (Zeit Now, etc), but no solution yet that solves the complete process out-of-the-box.<p>With Modelier, this process becomes:<p>1. define API schema w&#x2F; spec file (1 file)<p>2. run Modelier against spec file, which<p>- spins up hosted MongoDB instance
- auto-generates Node app source, complete w&#x2F; basic Express CRUD enpoints, automated tests, ESDoc API documentation, etc<p>- deploys hosted Node app<p>We released a (very) basic version of the scaffolding tool if you&#x27;d like to try it out (nothing gets deployed, requires existing MongoDB instance): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;package&#x2F;modelier-cli<p>Eventually users will be able to customize the backend stack as well as datastore of their choice - SQL via Sequelize is up next on the list.<p>I am looking for feedback on:<p>- our basic landing page and delivery at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;modelier.io<p>- if you will use Modelier, and why or why not?<p>- if not, what would really want to make you use Modelier?<p>- what are your biggest concerns regarding execution of this product?<p>Thanks for your time and consideration! Looking forward to hearing what you have to say.
======
gregjor
Node and especially MongoDB make it a non-starter for me. I work with about 20
small businesses and agencies, they want something simple to setup and deploy
and move around, like WordPress (and even that is too complicated for a lot of
them). Smaller companies usually don't have IT expertise in-house (unless they
are funded startups, and then their expertise is a 20 year old with Linux on
their laptop). They and their agencies outsource back-end work, but with their
budgets and constraints they can't invest in or take risks with complicated
setups and technology that appeals only to programmers.

I know no one wants to hear it, especially on Hacker News, but PHP + MySQL
rule in the small business/agency space, and for good reason: easy to deploy,
easy to find add-ons and libraries, easy to manage, well-understood, low risk,
lots of people who understand the tools.

~~~
asidiali
Thanks for your feedback!

The plan is to implement additional stacks you can deploy with Modelier.
Node/Mongo is our first one, but we're aiming to support PHP, Go, C#/.NET,
Python/Django and more, along with support for SQL and other database
solutions. Ideally, you'll be able to select which target stack you'd like to
use for deployment based on your project needs. External API integrations are
part of our future plans, and stack support will be a big piece of that.

~~~
gregjor
You’ll have to explain how you can make it easier than spinning up a PHP +
MySql or Wordpress instance on Digital Ocean for $10/mo. Or a ready to go
Rails or node.js image. Maybe you’re targeting a different market.

------
jpaulet
Hey Asidiali

The landing page looks nice, but I would introduce more "Features" and explain
better what problem your product solves.

Maybe introduce a "How it works" like the one you write here, with bullet
points "1...,2...,3...". Also if you can get some testimonials, it usually
increase the conversions.

Nice work!

Also I'm running a feedback platform in order to get more feedback for
websites, products, etc. as well as expert review. Maybe you are interested!
We have free plans too. Check here: [https://roastme.xyz](https://roastme.xyz)

